# Chromecast anyone?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My son-in-law wants Chromecast for Christmas. Anyone using it?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep. Works well if you use the apps which support it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just bought one for my daughter's basement TV, which has no cable box attached to it ATM. They do have HBO GO and Netflix, however, and PQ was surprisingly good on a 54" 1080p display, even sitting too close to it, IMHO (about 6' away).

Only issue I noticed was while most shows fired up in 10-15 seconds, _Boardwalk Empire _took a long minute or two before playback started. Hopefully just a glitch the day I was trying it.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a Chromecast on every TV. As long as your son-in-law is OK with the concept of using his phone or tablet to control playback, they are fantastic. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Control from iPad or iPhone is no problem. He's as nerdy as they come. He runs Plex via iPad to control his mac mini and drobo where he's stored all his movies (he has about 6 TB of disk space).
Chromecast sounds like it'll be a great Christmas present (maybe I should ask for one!)


----------

